# missing italian greyhound



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just read thsi on face book any one in the area please keep you eyes open for Aria. She was on the way home with her new owners and jumped out of the car when they opened the back up.

DogLost - Lost: Red Italian Greyhound Female In Central (WR8)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

saw on fb and have cross posted


----------

